# Very small fish



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

This is mostly an interest question, since I think I'm not adding anything other than completing my current school, but...

What are some of the smallest kinds of schooling fish that are available for aquaria? Easy to keep, hard to keep, or requiring tummy rubs and lullabies three times per day plus and live worms who happen to like being a human parasite for elevenses -- I'm not going to try and keep them, I'm just curious about what's out there. Of these, can any be genuinely happy in small tanks (say 10 gal or less, since I'm really thinking about my own 10 gal, even if I'm not going to try to get any )

(Getting increasinly obsessed, I think...)

-Unnr


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

5 syllables: mi cro ras bo ras!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

There are a few threads at TPT

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/31095-nanofish-list-v1-0-a.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/47401-smallest-schooling-fish.html

with a whack of names (some schooling, some not) you can feed Google to find out more about, a few links to other sites as well (eg: http://www.minifische.de/minifischeE.html).

IMO, nothing matches a bunch of tiny, shiny, bright coloured little fish swimming through a planted aquarium.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ksimdjembe said:


> 5 syllables: mi cro ras bo ras!


Whats the stocking for micro rosboras? 5 per gal?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Threadfin rainbows...or pygmy gouramis...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

ksimdjembe said:


> 5 syllables: mi cro ras bo ras!


Any of the micro rasboras would be great. They prefer planted tanks with lots of cover and they eat live foods such as copepods, brine shrimp, daphnia, etc. I have mine feeding on microflakes. They will not eat big flakes.

I have 10 Bridgette's/chili/mosquito rasboras and they show some schooling behaviour in my 10 gal, and look like they would do really well in a 20 gal and up the number of fish. 
Emerald dwarfs are really nice aswell, a bit bigger than the Bridgette's and same diet.
There are a few other types as well.

playful fish and great hunters. Very fun to watch them pick off copepods and brine shrimp.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon tank with 6 Boraras urophthalmoides










and 6 Corydoras hastatus









6 Corydoras pygmy









and 20 something Cherry shrimp. The adult female cherry shrimp










are twice the size of the Boraras urophthalmoides.

I use a sponge filter on the tank


----------

